# Puzzle stores in India



## hkpnkp (Jun 17, 2015)

*cube stores in India*

I have made a list of all the online speedcube stores of India.

1. SCMU store (Speedcubing Mumbai Unlimited)






link - shop.scmu.in

2. Think 'n' Twist





link - www.thinkntwist.com

3. Pcubed Puzzles





link - www.pcubedpuzzles.in

4. CUBELELO





link - www.cubelelo.com

NOTE: I will add the reviews later as i have had experience with think n twist only. If any of you fellow cubers have bought from the other stores please private message me about your experiences about their shipping, packaging and customer care services.


----------



## mns112 (Jun 17, 2015)

SCMU is awesome. pretty good shipping but takes around a week or 2. Also u get a free bag

Cubelelo takes a bit more time but still good shipping.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 17, 2015)

Pcubedpuzzles 
Ship very fast and also come nicley packaged


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 3, 2016)

I bought a DaYan ZhanChi from Amazon but the cubes were sold by cubelelo. LOVED IT! I would definitely recommend cubelelo to everyone in India..


----------



## BHANUPRAKASHA P T (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, how to access this link - www.thinkntwist.com , i am not able to open.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 29, 2017)

BHANUPRAKASHA P T said:


> Hi, how to access this link - www.thinkntwist.com , i am not able to open.



The original post is 2 years old. It looks like that store doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Aadivishnu Gajendra (Apr 17, 2019)

hkpnkp said:


> *cube stores in India*
> 
> I have made a list of all the online speedcube stores of India.
> 
> ...




None of these stores exist except Cubelelo. Even Pcubedpuzzels have most of their things out of stock( i never ordered though). Cubenama (LINK: https://cubenamastore.com/ ) is another store which also functions but i have never ordered from them.

It is a brilliant place to buy cubes. They have services like custom-cut stickers, elite cubes and elite-m cubes (custom service in which they tension, lube and add MAGNETS to your cube up to your preference which is AWESOME, AWESOME means AWESOME). The work they do on elite-m cubes is 75% of the work in cosmic or cubicle lab's cubes but million times CHEAPER. All my cubes are from cubelelo. They also make silicone lubes which are nice. Nothing much in cubelelo but i guess its the only store which has all these services in India.




excuse me for any mistakes or errors...


----------

